# Killer whales teeth how much they worth?



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Stupid question but how much do you reckon killer whales teeth are? Been trying to find a price online but can't I have a killer whales tooth but was thinking how much there worth might need to sell it get some money might be worth nothing..the only thing i find is bloody megladon shark and they can fetch to over a £100...just wondering if anyone knows...just seen one go for $700 dollars on pawn stars but it was from like 1860's...but yeah any help would be good! its not the usual question! its a big tooth like must be 7-8 inches! it is ivory too


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Whale-tooth-210mm-x-70-C1900s-/180912868718?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a1f3f4d6e#ht_500wt_949


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

starting bid £100 quid wow! mmm might have to sell it to go towards uni but the same time...i will feel guilty!

This is a large whale tooth - 210mm x 70mm. It is in good antique condition. Any questions, feel free to message me or call .

I also have five other faux whales teeth and tusks.

Similar items are currently for sale in the US for upwards of $500 as all the items I have are from the 1900's.

The starting price reflects a fraction of the tooth's market value.

cheers mate i did look at ebay and said there werent any items but a $100 just for starters sounds like a potentially expensive present when i got that back in the day! i was only 11 when i got it

Thanks for looking


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

There is another one on ebay about the same size for £45. There's no completed listings though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Just out of curiousity..what would you do with a killer whale tooth?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Just out of curiousity..what would you do with a killer whale tooth?


well people like collecting stuff.. yano like rocks and minerals all i got a bucnh of marble eggs they are worth like 30 quid a pop i got 12 of them..i used to collect stuff when i was younger dinosaur fossils and all sorts


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Is it signed by the whale If so you will get more bud


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

just remember that just because someone started bidding at £100 does not mean its worth it, might be worth £30, but they just stuck it on ebay on a free listing weekend to see if they could make some cash? what i do lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah it just got me thinking when i saw a killer whales tooth go for 700 dollars it was something to do with a ship and had like 1865 written to it... Ivory is pretty expensive to be honest just thought am i sitting on a mini fortune


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Chinese people love ivory. Go to your local chinese and show it them


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

starting bid at £100 and you may of noticed there are no bids on it :laugh: If you put yours on make some crazy ar$e story up to go with it


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

Stick it on Ebay mate..


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

1010AD said:


> starting bid at £100 and you may of noticed there are no bids on it :laugh: If you put yours on make some crazy ar$e story up to go with it


the story goes "after the death of the free willy star so many years ago this tooth was taken amongst overs.. this whale has all starred in films such as orca.the dead whale on the beach in jaws2 and anyother film film involving a killer whale..." hows that sound!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

offo said:


> the story goes "after the death of the free willy star so many years ago this tooth was taken amongst overs.. this whale has all starred in films such as orca.the dead whale on the beach in jaws2 and anyother film film involving a killer whale..." hows that sound!


like a pack of lies


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

offo said:


> yeah it just got me thinking when i saw a killer whales tooth go for 700 dollars it was something to do with a ship and had like 1865 written to it... Ivory is pretty expensive to be honest just thought am i sitting on a mini fortune


mate whales teeth aren't made of Ivory


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

1010AD said:


> mate whales teeth aren't made of Ivory


Really? To be honest I wasn't sure but when researching it directed me to an ivor sight selling whales teeth, tusks, walrus teeth nahwals etcc


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

1010AD said:


> mate whales teeth aren't made of Ivory


I take that back but can you sell Ivory on ebay

the teeth of toothed whales is composed of cementum cells ( a specially calcified substance) which overlay dentine cells.

Ivory is a term for dentine


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't sell it. If you don't want it, give it to a young kid. Selling parts of beautiful rare animals encourages the trade of such items and leads to people hunting them. You once loved nature enough to collect such items so hand it over to a kid who will love it like you once did.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Brawn said:


> Don't sell it. If you don't want it, give it to a young kid. Selling parts of beautiful rare animals encourages the trade of such items and leads to people hunting them. You once loved nature enough to collect such items so hand it over to a kid who will love it like you once did.


He needs money for uni? Sell it mate I would. Some one else can enjoy it then


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

My mother in laws dentures need repairing, I will you £50.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Need money for uni, get a job. You will look back in years to come and say, "Did I really need to sell that Orca tooth for a few pints in the union?" Maybe save it and give it to your first child.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Its worth about £492.28

That is based on my previous experience with Whales, when I climbed up Snowden.....Oh wait hold on...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Just out of curiousity..what would you do with a killer whale tooth?


I'd suggest plating it in gold/platinum










Putting it on a fat rope chain










And selling it to your local drug dealer/pimp


----------

